# Giraffes can make art too!



## Giraffes (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm /very/ slow when it comes to art, *BUT* I will post some oldish stuff I have saved on my comp. :P







Assorted doodles that where made around the time Rankurusu was revealed. (That's why he wasn't finished cause all I had as a reference was the sprite AKA I'm lazy.)

Guy I made out of random fabric paper my mom found one day.
Monochrome/Technicolor Love
Some ridiculous contestant on Deal or No Deal who kept spouting the weirdest phrases.

And that's all I really have for now.


----------



## Silver (Nov 27, 2010)

Pikmin(?)! I think you are a good artist! (SilverFalcon does not have the best CC -_-) The man from Deal or No Deal looks quite detailed, though he looks quite...angry. 0-0


----------



## Giraffes (Nov 27, 2010)

Haha thanks. :D

That was his general facial expression throughout most of the show. He kinda looked like Wilford Brimley in a way.

With less mustache.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 27, 2010)

You have such a unique style! I love it. In particular, the girl in the lower left corner with the fro-like hair. I don't know why, but she's my favourite. Monochrome/technicolour is also an interesting picture. I like the colouring style you did. Did you use pens or markers for the technicolour part? It looks nice and has an interesting effect! Can't find anything to criticize, because for the most part, it looks all good to me. You're good with faces, aaah.


----------



## Giraffes (Dec 2, 2010)

And I present you with two cellphone quality pictures I took while in art class.

Pineapple

Snail

How excitingly titled projects.


----------



## Giraffes (Dec 6, 2010)

Grass/Fighting shaman fakemon that I got around to redesigning last night.

For not doing anything in paint for a long time I like how this came out. :>


----------

